# Why hello, Gorgeous! ;)



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

MmMmM.... summer wheels.
My new 19x9" (ET 38) Lorinser RSK-3's with 215/35/19 Falken 452's. YUMMY.

















Streeeeeeeetch!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Why hello, Gorgeous!  (scandalous_cynce)*

looking good


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Why hello, Gorgeous!  (Uber-A3)*

That's some nice wheels you have there... but I need better pics.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looks good! need to get some side skirts!


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

More to come soon, boys


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*

Being dumped FTW









Nice wheels


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_More to come soon, boys









Always such a tease....


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Eh, not my style but waiting to see what else is in store.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

looking good


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

looks hawt. love the stance.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

omg dude, i was lookin at a set of those a lil while back, but didnt have the cash
but that looks SICK! 
let me know if ur ever selling!
more pics?
what are the offsets?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Why hello, Gorgeous!  (scandalous_cynce)*

Do you squash ants when you drop the bags?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_looks good! need to get some side skirts! 

Less skirt more stretch and poke.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

they are hot. i love emn


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

moar pics, cynce!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cynce


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Why hello, Gorgeous!  (scandalous_cynce)*

That's quite a stretch!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4856109
Perhaps people in OR don't generally drive as fast as those in SoCal?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Why hello, Gorgeous!  (scandalous_cynce)*

How do you not rub w/ an ET38?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Why hello, Gorgeous!  (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_MmMmM.... summer wheels.

lookin good, nice rare wheels.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Why hello, Gorgeous!  (FreeGolf)*

hot like fire


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Why hello, Gorgeous!  (scandalous_cynce)*

Only thing hotter than that car is your legs! Everytime I see them, I see stars


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Why hello, Gorgeous!  (tcardio)*

Looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thank you, thank you, everyone. I've been somewhat hesitant to mod this car after how modified my last car was. But we all know how it goes... you do one thing and then it snowballs into more.








To answer some of the questions/comments:
- The offsets are +38 all the way around 
- Presnes3, you were probably looking at my friend Darrick (Capt. Obvious) selling them on here. I bought them from him for a steal








- I'm not a fast driver at all. Slow & low is my motto








- How do I not rub with an ET38? Simple - I air up when I drive. LoL
Moar low + some minor body work to come. Stay tuned


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*

Duh! I should have known that was coming. Air up! 
I need to find the perfect offsets for staggered in an 18" set w/ a static drop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

those 19's look like there 20's, cant wait to see some rolling shots


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bout time...
I thought this car would be much farther along by now, just sayin


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice work Cynce http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Bout time...
I thought this car would be much farther along by now, just sayin



Nahhh. This car isn't getting anything close to what the tC got. In the process of saving for a house and finishing up college. Priorities!


----------



## darin45 (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*

ahhh..the Capt.'s old wheels! they look good! Congrats


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

how do you like the falkens? Was thinking of getting a set of those. good road noise?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_how do you like the falkens? Was thinking of getting a set of those. good road noise?

i had them they are loud as hell. Re760 bridgestones much quietier big ass difference


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Being dumped FTW

Getting dumped FTL


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_how do you like the falkens? Was thinking of getting a set of those. good road noise?


Honestly, I haven't driven on them much since I got them. I really don't drive much, period. (Only ~20 miles a week, if that) But I will be taking a trip up to Seattle in a couple weeks and will let you know how I liked them then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_Only ~20 miles a week, if that

WHAAATTTTT!!!? Lucky! I do about 25x that


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

scandalous_cynce said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Bout time...
> I thought this car would be much farther along by now, just sayin
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I just bought a house last week and graduate this coming week  Hopefully get some of the other stuff i've been dreaming about (software, catchcan, coilovers, and maybe some other goodies). Sure it will be awhile unless I find a job that pays a ton more (which isn't hard considering what I'm making now lol)


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

2.0TProjekt said:


> Yeah I just bought a house last week and graduate this coming week  Hopefully get some of the other stuff i've been dreaming about (software, catchcan, coilovers, and maybe some other goodies). Sure it will be awhile unless I find a job that pays a ton more (which isn't hard considering what I'm making now lol)


 Congrats on both! :thumb:


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

tp. said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_how do you like the falkens? Was thinking of getting a set of those. good road noise?
> 
> i had them they are loud as hell. Re760 bridgestones much quietier big ass difference


 You're right - these tires are loud as heck! Drove up to Seattle on Saturday and I couldn't believe how noisy they were! Good thing I don't drive much - and for the price I got them, I still think they're worth every penny.


----------



## mikedone (Apr 6, 2009)

looking unreal! I love the stretch n poke look!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

Love it!!!


----------



## nicomista (May 12, 2010)

Tasteful, like it


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Painted and installed my Votex lip kit this weekend. Stoked on this purchase! Gives the car such a more aggressive look than before and gives me the illusion of a little moar low.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

Love it!!! but wheres the exhaust?


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Pending


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

this forum needs a "like" button.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm moving to Portland!!!!!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

*)*

Ditto! That is an inspiration!!!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

SICK!!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Very nice. Hopefully they installed the front lip properly...meaning they removed the 4 screws from the OEM bumper, put the lip on, then put the screws back in.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

scandalous_cynce said:


> Painted and installed my Votex lip kit this weekend. Stoked on this purchase! Gives the car such a more aggressive look than before and gives me the illusion of a little moar low.


the paint looks a bit "off" in this photo, does it match well in person?


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

tdotA3mike said:


> the paint looks a bit "off" in this photo, does it match well in person?


The kit is just a slight shade darker in person. The lighting in the picture exaggerates it some. Red is such a tough color to match, but overall I'm very pleased with the matching. 

And, yes, everything was installed properly. Myself and a friend did the install ourselves, so there was no fear of "I hope they did it right!" :laugh:


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

scandalous_cynce said:


> The kit is just a slight shade darker in person. The lighting in the picture exaggerates it some. Red is such a tough color to match, but overall I'm very pleased with the matching.
> 
> And, yes, everything was installed properly. Myself and a friend did the install ourselves, so there was no fear of "I hope they did it right!" :laugh:


ahh well it looks great on the car, i have always liked the votex kit :thumbup:


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, that was quick - 

The Lorinsers are now for sale! (Along with the entire air setup)

Lorinser RSK-3's - RARE!
19x9 ET38 all around
215/35/19 Falken 452 tires (


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

why u sell for?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

got more pics of the wheels on your car?
and hows the rubbing situation... on static suspension


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

I honestly, just don't need a car, period, in my life right now. I both live and work in downtown Portland, where we have a-mazing light rail mass transit. As it is, I only drive my car _maybe_ once a week to the store or something (


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ahh ic ic. so u gona sell car then?


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Yup yup


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

scandalous_cynce said:


> Well, that was quick -
> 
> The Lorinsers are now for sale! (Along with the entire air setup)


how much for air set up?


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

_DiBS said:


> how much for air set up?


PM'ed :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm also interested in the air setup. Could you Pm me the details and what your looking for?


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Rub-ISH said:


> I'm also interested in the air setup. Could you Pm me the details and what your looking for?


Also PM'ed


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

While you're PM'ing. Can you send me one too?!?!?!


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

PM's returned :thumbup:


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

*Like*


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Cynce, PM'd you about the wheels. Can you give me the lowdown on the air setup as well? =(


----------

